# Introducing Wool 'N Winds His Boy Elroy, CGC!



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Tom and Elroy!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow -congrats to you & Elroy. I love to see the pups & their ribbons!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations on teamwork well done.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The big smile on your face says it all. I think many poodles struggle with the greeting of the friendly stranger. They think everyone is firendly and only treat the person they've never seen before as a stranger for about 3 seconds. If everything in a CGC was easy it wouldn't mean much, but I do love giving out those ribbons to deserving teams.

So what's next?


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Wow! Very impressive, congratulations!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Big congrats to both of you! And of course Elroy made it through to a ribbon, such a good poodle!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Congratulations to you and Elroy! Are you planning on completing the ACGC and the CGCU?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations 🎊, what a great team you two are!! Million dollar smile you're wearing, Tom. Love it.


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

Sweet! What's next?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Woo hoo! What a team!


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

From someone with a spoo who hasn't achieved it yet, big congratulations! I hope to be wearing your same smile in the future!

As mentioned in another thread that applies nicely here, my boy is trainable, but not biddable. He's great at doing the trained exercises he enjoys. Not so much with the others....


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Not sure we're going for any other titles anytime soon. We'll continue with our Rally classes, and I definitely see Agility classes in our future.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments and support! This is such a great group of PP (Poodle People) 😘!


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Congrats, Tom and Elroy! Well done!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Congrats, Tom and Elroy! You have one fine young man there


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations to you both. Elroy knows, a stranger is someone you haven't met yet. Who defines how lengthy a meeting is😉


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Huge congratulations - that is quite an achievement for an adolescent Spoo!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

WOO AND HOO!! 

Knew you'd both do it!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Well done Elroy!! Good Boy !!

PS. Ok you to Tom.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

what a HUGE accomplishment, congrats to you both! 🎉


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

Great job guys! Congratulations!


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

Whoop!!!! Way to go Elroy! Such a handsome fella


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! This is an awesome accomplishment!


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

Huge congratulations to you both! You make a great team


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

That’s so great!!! Wow! Way to go to the both of you.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Congratulations to the both of you! You are an awesome team! 😊Totally agree that it is an amazing accomplishment for a young Standard. Bobby was almost 2 when he passed the test.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Congratulations! Amazing job you two!


----------



## cmac4103 (May 5, 2019)

👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats, what great pics!!


----------



## MiniMojo (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm late to the party but CONGRATULATIONS! What a wonderful achievement for you and Elroy. 👏🎆


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

Congratulations to you and Elroy well done 👍


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Now that I've had a poodle for almost 18 months, I know how difficult/challenging the greetings part of the test can be. Like Elroy, Topper thinks everybody is a new best friend he hasn't met yet, and he works to rectify that situation! We might work on our CGC over the winter, when we will be in town for training classes. In the meantime, I'm working on training on our own this summer.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Congratulations to both of you on this great accomplishment! 

Tom, I know you've previously mentioned how polite greetings were difficult for Elroy. I really struggle with keeping Kukla calm when greeting people. He loves everybody and gets so EXCITED that he goes into nonstop jumping mode. What techniques did you use with Elroy to prevent him from jumping on people?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> Congratulations to both of you on this great accomplishment!
> 
> Tom, I know you've previously mentioned how polite greetings were difficult for Elroy. I really struggle with keeping Kukla calm when greeting people. He loves everybody and gets so EXCITED that he goes into nonstop jumping mode. What techniques did you use with Elroy to prevent him from jumping on people?


One thing that helped a lot was to ask the person not to/call, talk to, touch, or gesture in any welcoming way until you get your dog to sit. Also get him to sit before going in or out any door (or gate or entryway). To a dog, there is always something interesting (and exciting) on the other side of a doorway. If you can get him to sit and be calm, he'll be that much better greeting whatever is on the other side. Also, whenever I feel he's going to be unsuccessful at staying down, I would step on his leash so he couldn't jump up on them. Lots of verbal praise for staying down, treats too if handy. And of course, practice constantly. Always in training.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> One thing that helped a lot was to ask the person not to/call, talk to, touch, or gesture in any welcoming way until you get your dog to sit. Also get him to sit before going in or out any door (or gate or entryway). To a dog, there is always something interesting (and exciting) on the other side of a doorway. If you can get him to sit and be calm, he'll be that much better greeting whatever is on the other side. Also, whenever I feel he's going to be unsuccessful at staying down, I would step on his leash so he couldn't jump up on them. Lots of verbal praise for staying down, treats too if handy. And of course, practice constantly. Always in training.


Thanks, Tom. Kukla is good at sitting if the person isn't paying attention to him. However, the second the person even looks at him he shoots into jumping mode. I think my "senior citizen" reflexes are too slow and I fail to react quickly enough.  I need to work on improving my response time.

Kukla is trained to sit at the door, but unfortunately, that behavior has not translated to improved greetings.


----------

